# Eingabe bei For-Each Schleife.



## Maziar (6. Dez 2016)

Hi Leute, ich muss ein einfaches Programm schreiben in dem der Benutzer 5 werte eingibt, und das Programm muss dann die Werte wieder ausgeben, das ist kein Problem für mich wenn ich es mit einer for schleife mache aber in der Aufgabe ist verlang dass ich für die Ein- sowie die Ausgabe eine For-Each Schleife benutzen soll. for-each ausgabe ist kein problem aber for-each für die eingabe habe ich nirgendwo gefunden ( bitte um Hilfe.

Danke


----------



## Joose (6. Dez 2016)

Was für Werte? Wie lautet den die Aufgabenstellung?

Zu diesem Thema gabs aber in letzter Zeit schon einige Threads.
Hier ein Link: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/array-mit-for-each-schleife-fuellen.175578/#post-1109644


----------



## Jardcore (6. Dez 2016)

Bist du dir sicher das du eine ForEach Schleife benutzen sollst? Und nicht eine normale for Schleife 
	
	
	
	





```
int[] listOfInts = new int[5];

// forEach
int i = 0;
for(int x : listOfInts) {
    listOfInts[i] = eingabe();
    i++;
}

//for
for(int i = 0; i < listOfInts.lenght; i++) {
    listOfInts[i] = eingabe();
}
```

Vielleicht ist aber auch der Lehreffekt der, das einlesen mit eine forEach Schleife einfach oft totaler Quark ist.


----------



## Maziar (6. Dez 2016)

Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm das per Benutzereingabeganzzahlige Werte in ein Array speichert. Anschließend sollen die Werte aus dem Array gelesen und formatiert ausgegeben werden. Bitte benutzen Sie für die Ein- sowie die Ausgabejeweils eine for-each-Schleife.


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Dez 2016)

Maziar hat gesagt.:


> Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm das per Benutzereingabeganzzahlige Werte in ein Array speichert. Anschließend sollen die Werte aus dem Array gelesen und formatiert ausgegeben werden. Bitte benutzen Sie für die Ein- sowie die Ausgabejeweils eine for-each-Schleife.


Füll' halt die Liste, die durchlaufen willst ...
Dazu gibts doch genug Beispiele im Web! Etwa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7218361/how-can-i-fill-an-array-with-javas-for-each-loop

Gruß Klaus

EDIT: und poste Deinen bisherigen Code ... immer diese blöde rumratei


----------



## Joose (6. Dez 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Dazu gibts doch genug Beispiele im Web! Etwa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7218361/how-can-i-fill-an-array-with-javas-for-each-loop


Unter diesem Link wird nicht erklärt wie man mittels foreach-Schleife eine Liste bzw. Array befüllt


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Dez 2016)

Moin,


Joose hat gesagt.:


> Unter diesem Link wird nicht erklärt wie man mittels foreach-Schleife eine Liste bzw. Array befüllt


ja, du hast wohl Recht 
Hab' da wohl zu flüchtig drüber geschaut, das ist ja nur in etwa das, was oben schon gepostet wurde ...

Mea maxima culpa


----------



## Maziar (6. Dez 2016)

Also ich hab das schon in C mit ner normalen for schleife geschrieben, jetzt fangen wir mit java an und ich muss es in java mit einer for-each schleife schreiben hier mein code in C:

```
int a[5];
int i;
for(i = 0; i < 6; i++) {
   printf("Bitte geben Sie die %d. Zahl ein: ");
   scanf("%d", &a[i]);
}

printf("Sie haben folgende Zahlen eingegeben:");
for(i = 0; i < 6; i++) {
   printf("%d", a[i]);
}
```
:das muss ich in java mit einer for-each schleife schreiben


----------



## Joose (6. Dez 2016)

Code bitte in Code-Tags schreiben, danke! 
[code=java] ... dein code ...[/code]


----------



## Maziar (6. Dez 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Code bitte in Code-Tags schreiben, danke!
> [code=java] ... dein code ...[/code]


ok sry bin neu hier


----------



## Maziar (6. Dez 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Was für Werte? Wie lautet den die Aufgabenstellung?
> 
> Zu diesem Thema gabs aber in letzter Zeit schon einige Threads.
> Hier ein Link: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/array-mit-for-each-schleife-fuellen.175578/#post-1109644



Danke an alle, der Link hier hat mir weitergeholfen. <3


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Dez 2016)

Maziar hat gesagt.:


> <3


???


----------



## Jardcore (7. Dez 2016)

Dein C Beispiel würde in Java ungefähr so aussehen.

```
Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
int input[] = new int[5];

int count = 0;
for(int i : input) {
   System.out.printf("\nBitte geben Sie die %d. Zahl ein: ", count + 1);
   input[count] = scanner.nextInt();
   count++;
}

System.out.println("Sie haben folgende Zahlen eingegeben:");
for(int i : input) {
   System.out.printf("%d ", i);
}
```


----------

